# Suzuki, Intelligent Energy Roll Out Hydrogen Fuel Cell Scooter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The scooter is equipped with the latest version of Intelligent Energy's unique and proprietary air-cooled, clean fuel cell power systems and has range of 350km on cylinder of hydrogen.

More...


----------



## hydrokevin (Feb 18, 2010)

This isn't the first unveiling of this hydrogen scooter, only the latest. I'm still looking for a production date for this vehicle especially if it is paired up with a home hydrogen generator.


----------

